
Steve Gibson’s Never 10 Helps You Turn Off the Windows 10 Upgrade - ingve
https://www.grc.com/never10.htm
======
siigna
Another attempt from Gibson to try and stay relevant? No thanks, I'll
recommend the Microsoft KB article: [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/kb/3080351](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080351)

~~~
falados
I know right? Who wouldn't prefer to follow a manual multi-stage process over
pressing a little button - that's too easy. You learn a lot more about how
windows operates when you get under the hood and do some grunt work.

I'll be sure to let my mother know about this KB article. Thanks siigna!

~~~
codycook
Created an account just to say this? Really driven by the madness.

